

How we increased our email newsletter subscriber base by 4X - jayadevan
https://www.nextbigwhat.com/design-lesson-how-we-increased-our-email-newsletter-subscriber-base-by-4x-297/

======
snowwrestler
Email template design is important to optimize click-through rate, but by
definition it cannot increase subscribes because people who are not subscribed
cannot see the great new template.

To grow a subscriber base you need to market and optimize the sign-up form,
not the newsletter. One great way to do that is to wrap it in a catchy-titled
blog post and submit it to Hacker News. :-)

